# Motor oil



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

After doing the SR20det swap, what kind of motor oil should i use for the first few oil changes?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

mobil 1


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ive seen this question b4...search for mobil 1...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

castrol synthetic formula R
5w-30 I think i use.
Do oil and oil filter changes every 5000km's


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you live in LA. use M1 10w-50. got this from an chemical guy on NICO.


----------



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

what is the difference with Mobil1/20W50?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

turbo engines require a thinner oil to keep the turbo oil lines running clean and free.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

^i learn new things all the tyme...


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

doesn't Mobil 1 make a 0w-30 or something specifically for turbo or super-charged engines?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

0w is usually reserved for race engines, not daily drivers.


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

Meaning upgraded internals?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

mobel has a 0w-40, i ran it for like 300 miles befor the oil was change for some problem with the engine, that was a wast of money.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Also with colder weather you tend to want to run a lighter oil like 0-30 through 10-30. warmer weather you want to run a heavier oil like 10-30 through 20-50. Also i know alot of guys that have SR swaps or a DSM, and they tend to run a heavier oil as the engine tends to run alot hotter and can make a lighter oil have problems not alowing it to protect as well, and even burn in the turbo.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You dont get much hotter than Perth in Summer and my mechanic swears by a 5w oil in summer. Not too sure about colder climates though which you guys are probably coming into now.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, call me stupid, but for some reason I thought you put thicker oil in during the winter and thinner in the summer... maybe i'm just not awake yet


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> yeah, call me stupid, but for some reason I thought you put thicker oil in during the winter and thinner in the summer... maybe i'm just not awake yet


what's up, stupid?  

i don't know about australia but in the US we always use thicker oils for turbo. mobil 1 15w-50 would be fine for LA (assuming that's Los Angeles and not Lower Alabama) because mobil 1 is usually thinner than what it says and it doesn't get too cold there, the 10w-30 is also ok but thin. valvoline durablend in a 10w-40 and the valvoline synpower in a 5w-40 would also be very good. mobil 1 and others also have 0w-30 or 40 oils, but i would only use those if the temperature was going to be very low, like below freezing.

if you're a cheap bastard you can buy Castrol GTX in 10w-30 or 10w-40. it's a very good conventional oil.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Castrol was originally produced specifically for FORD motors... yuk... haha


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> Castrol was originally produced specifically for FORD motors... yuk... haha


maybe, but it is actually a good dino oil. the castrol synthetics are pretty bad (in the US). they have one good weight out of all the weights they sell. even though it's still syntec or whatever it is different from all the others and much better, but it's hard to find and distinguish from the others, says made in Germany on the back.


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

so you say, 15w50 mobil1 in the summer, and 0w-30 or 40 in the winter, i'm in NY we see all kinds of weather.


----------

